# Levis..sizing problem



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

I've recently trimmed down a bit and my 505 Levis,size 36 waist,are just too big....they get bunched at the waist and look foolish because of my(now) 35in. waist ...size 34 are too tight...I'm aware there are bigger problems in the world,but what does one do with this one? Do some of you actually have them altered at the tailor's? Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I would get a size 36 514 Levi jeans.(514 jeans are slim straight leg jeans)


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> I would get a size 36 514 Levi jeans.(514 jeans are slim straight leg jeans)


That wouldn't affect the waist size though. The same problem would persist. I would recommend getting a size 35 waist. They may not be available on Levis website, but a quick search around the web shows several.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

IlliniFlyer said:


> That wouldn't affect the waist size though. The same problem would persist. I would recommend getting a size 35 waist. They may not be available on Levis website, but a quick search around the web shows several.


 I bought 514 jeans before and I found the waist to be slightly smaller than the regular levi's fit.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

When I was a young man they didn't have all the different cuts of jeans. A lot of the girls would have darts put in the waist, right above the back pockets. Very interesting it was.


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> I bought 514 jeans before and I found the waist to be slightly smaller than the regular levi's fit.


Fair enough! Although I still can't understand the desire for slim fitting jeans. It seems so effeminate*. Is this a regional thing? I've never noticed it before coming to AAAC.

*nowadays


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

IlliniFlyer said:


> Fair enough! Although I still can't understand the desire for slim fitting jeans. It seems so effeminate*. Is this a regional thing? I've never noticed it before coming to AAAC.
> 
> *nowadays


Slim fitting does not always look slim. With as baggy as some regular fits have become, slim sometimes looks normal.


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

Firstoff, the 514 is not a 'skinny jean', it's a slim jean. It has baginess taken out of the original cut, but is by no means tight like the 511 for instance (think brooks brothers slim fit shirts; they're only skinny if you're not).

Secondly, most levis washes shrink if put into a dryer. If you're willing to do a bit of experimentation, this may be a solution.


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

Copy all. I guess it's a matter of perspective. I have 501s and I think they are a bit too slim for what would be ideal.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

501 stf's, come in odd waist sizes. The shrinking/stretching of the fabric also helps get a more precisely molded fit.


----------



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies...for some reason,it never occured to me to just check the web..thanks for the suggestion...35W 505s are available at Amazon.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

If you do venture into STF, add 1 inch to the waist and 2 inches to the inseam. Other suggestions don't work, including the recommendations Levi's prints on them. My first STF 501s have a rather full break to them I'd rather not have. I'll do better next time.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Buy STF XX 501s in your actual waist size and 3" longer than your actual inseam.

Take a bath in them. (A little googling will bring up further details on the procedure.)

When finished with the process, you will have the best fitting pair of denim jeans that you have ever owned.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I too love lives STF, I bought actual waist size, and because 2" longer inseam wasn't available at the time I bought 4" longer and they are 2" too long. If you get STF I'd get your actual waist and 2" longer inseam. The waist will shrink a little and then stretch back out and the length will be good.


----------

